# Researching for a Possible UK Trip



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

With my mom coming back to the States for her long sabbatical, we have been tossing about things we can do together.  My mom and are really close and being apart from each other for 3 years has been difficult.  But a few things that we have been tossing about (besides mom's cooking) is going to Denver/DC/MD/NY to see family members...and going to the UK as it is one of the places we both agree that we both want to see.

Now the issue is that I don't have more than about 14 days off next year, and my mom's friend has suggested that we go see Ireland...but how to balance it all!?  I mean I have work so I am limited.  So does anyone know of things that are a MUST see?  I really want to spend more time in London as I never got to really do much of anything.

Perhaps I can bring some family members with us to kind of do a compromise on time...but I want to explore places like Scotland and Ireland as well.  Is there a train that will take us around (hopefully cheap) to the different parts?  I know that in other parts of Europe you can easily buy a pass, but the UK area I really don't know about.

I do hope that I don't end up picking up the accents.  Apparently I have a strong aptiude (spell check) for languages so I will pick up slants and accents REALLY fast!  This week alone I went through Korean, Canadian, and British...and still try to get that one out!  I mean everything is in that language even when I am just thinking...I can't seem to help it or really stop it!  So I always get laughed at at work...

So can you guys help me out?

Thanks!

Tris


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Tris,
I love England!  You can do alot in 14 days!  
London - you can get by with about 4 days.  The Tower of London, British Museum (you'll have to run through that, it's so large), A train to Windsor, you can tour Buckingham Palace if the Queen's not there, London Eye, see a play!

Leaving London you can make a small loop and see Stonehenge, Bath, Oxford and the Cotswolds (my favorite), Stratford-Upon-Avon, and Warwick Castle.
Trains are great in England and can whisk you up to Scotland in a day.
You can't do it all in 14 days, but you can fall in love with it all in that amount of time!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmmm... I was just going to say in 14 days you might be able to see at least _some_ of the "MUST see" things in _London_.....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Hmmm... I was just going to say in 14 days you might be able to see at least _some_ of the "MUST see" things in _London_.....


I sent Tris a lengthy PM with most of my comments, but I'd agree that it is impossible to spend too much time in London. Even so I must admit I'd get out of town to at least one other place if I was going for two weeks straight.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Hmmm... I was just going to say in 14 days you might be able to see at least _some_ of the "MUST see" things in _London_.....


That's why you keep going back!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

When we do our overseas vacations, we usually pick two cities and split the trip between the two ... that gives us time to explore the city and also take a day trip or two to see surrounding points of interest.  So, for example we one year we did Stockholm and Berlin and different trip was Amsterdam and Brussels.  Our next trip this April will be Madrid and Sevilla.  

Perhaps you could do something like London and Edinburgh (that was a different trip of ours and I LOVE love love Scotland) ....


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

We just moved back to the States from the UK - N. Ireland & England (the Lakes District).  There is tons to do all over.  The last time we brought an American friend over we spend a good several days in London - those double decker bus tours let you see a lot in a an afternoon, plus you can get off and on whenever you like.  The London Eye is a must, a nice play in the West End, Buck Pal, etc.  Virgin has very nice trains that can take you north to most cities.  I would do a few days around and then head up to Scotland.  IMO, head north of Glasgow though the Highlands, all the way to Loch Ness & Inverness.  There are some great ferries you can take over from Scotland & England to either Dublin or Belfast.

I can give you tons of info!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, there seems like there is so much to do!  How can I find time to do them all?  My co-worker brought up Stonehendge (spellcheck) and said it was cool to see but that was it.  After reading Outlander I thought that it would be neat, but from what my co-worker says you see it and that is it, the trail there isn't really good...so I am re-thinking that.  

I REALLY would love to spend as much time as possible London proper.  I am used to and love taking the subways/underground so that wouldn't be much of an issue.  Though seeing Edinbrough, Scotland would be cool too...  If I were to really go to Ireland, I wonder would Dublin or Belfast be better?  

Thanks for the suggestions everyone!  Now if only I still lived on the east coast because then plane tickets would be much cheaper (cheaper than flying to WA State funny enough).

Ha, wouldn't this be a cool time to see how well my K2I does overseas?   Though I guess the experimental web wouldn't work even though it would be awesome if it did!

Hooded Claw, your PM blew me away!  So much info!  But thanks for the Britrail link!  That sounds great!  I took the Amtrak train from DC to NY a few times but all you saw was nothing or slums.  So I am hoping for some pretty views traveling around the UK.  I will keep in mind about the sleeper cars as they would be nice to have for those long trips.

Now I also REALLY would love to see a Manchester United FC play.  Does anyone know how long the Futbol seasons are?  I have been enjoying Futbol/Soccer via TV with my dad and brother, and there is a player that we like that got recruited to play for them.  So to kinda bug my brother I would love to say "ha" I got to see him play!   Perhaps get him a cool souvenior or something.

I think you are all right, I might have to make return trips to see more things...

Tris


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am probably the odd person out here, but I don't think London is all that terrific. I felt like I was in New York City except everyone had English accents. We spent four days there, saw the highlights and I don't have a whole lot of interest in going back. 

I much prefer getting out and about. I love visiting cathedrals and we saw a bunch: Ely, Lincoln, York, Winchester (think of the song), Canterbury -- Canterbury was cool. We saw a performance of Romeo and Juliet in the cathedral and moved from place to place for the different scenes (outside for the balcony, down to the crypt for the end).

I also loved Yorkshire, which is James Herriot country (All Creatures Great and Small). 

Ireland is beautiful. Driving in Ireland is not nearly as nerve-wracking as England. The roads are better and there is not as much traffic. We were in the southwest corner. Driving down the Dingle peninsula, to the town of Dingle, was a highlight.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie, that's how I feel about Honolulu. . .it's like Los Angeles with better beaches and better air.  

You know, it really depends on what YOU like to do.  We lived there for 3 years. . .I loved doing the tourist things:  the museums, pub crawls, Madame Tussaud's, etc. . . .and getting out and about to see the cathedrals and castles and things.  My husband just said, "so which dead white guy made this place famous?"  York IS way cool, as is Canterbury and Dover -- also, there's a WWII command center built into the cliffs below Dover Castle which is pretty interesting to visit.  I also liked Oxford -- and really enjoyed the Bodliean Library and Blackwell's book shop.  If you're a Jane Austen fan, you'd probably like Bath.  Into Shakespeare:  there's Stratford -- also the "new" Globe theater which had not been finished yet when we moved from there.  Actually, there are a number of "Literary" walking or bus/train tours you can take.  I'm sure there are ones at least for Sherlock Holmes but likely also other well known British writers. Oh, and Greenwich. . . where time is counted from.  Portsmouth is neat if you like old ships. . .also a Charles Dickens house.

We didn't get much to Scotland though did get to Edinburgh. . .the Castle is interesting, again, if you like Castles.  

Wales has some neat old ruins too, as does Ireland.  Dublin has Trinity College and the Book of Kells, as well as various Joyce tours.  The west has more scenery and, in my case, relatives.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm with you on London, Leslie.  It was a nice place to visit and I'm not interested in going back.  I loved York and Edinburgh.  (but then I like Scotland in general - or maybe its just that I have thing for Scots.)


----------



## tedmcardle (Dec 12, 2009)

London is great. If you like Thai food, look up my favorite Thai restaurant while you're there.








http://www.busaba.com/


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If you decide to see a play in London, I'd like to suggest War Horse.  It was an awesome dramatic play - the horse puppets were spectacular!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I am probably the odd person out here, but I don't think London is all that terrific. I felt like I was in New York City except everyone had English accents. We spent four days there, saw the highlights and I don't have a whole lot of interest in going back.
> L


Leslie, I never realized that that was why I love London, it's like being at home here in NYC but staying at a hotel. Got to admit that I also love getting out of London for day trips, I've done Bath, Dover and Stonehenge.

Tris, if you are thinking theater in London, let me suggest the tkts booth in Leicester Square for discount tickets.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Leslie, I never realized that that was why I love London, it's like being at home here in NYC but staying at a hotel. Got to admit that I also love getting out of London for day trips, I've done Bath, Dover and Stonehenge.
> 
> Tris, if you are thinking theater in London, let me suggest the tkts booth in Leicester Square for discount tickets.


Interesting...LOL.

It took me awhile to realize it but I don't like really big cities. I am much more comfortable in smaller cities: Stockholm, Oslo, Reykjavik, Basel (Switzerland), Heidelberg, Leuven, Antwerp...I enjoy myself much more in cities that don't have quite as many people. Clearly, this is why I live in Portland, Maine. LOL

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Interesting...LOL.
> 
> It took me awhile to realize it but I don't like really big cities. I am much more comfortable in smaller cities: Stockholm, Oslo, Reykjavik, Basel (Switzerland), Heidelberg, Leuven, Antwerp...I enjoy myself much more in cities that don't have quite as many people. Clearly, this is why I live in Portland, Maine. LOL
> 
> L


Hmm, guess we won't be vacationing together, I'm a big city girl, NY, London, Toronto. Actually, I like a vacation that mixes both big city and out of city stuff.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm with you Scarlet, I like a big mixture of stuff.  But I do have to say while I can visit NYC (which I do fairly often), I can't picture myself actually living there.  Not because of financial reasons, but I just can't.

I know a lot of people are "meh" about London proper, but you can't go to the UK without having experience it, right!?  I was in the area for a very QUICK time, to the point were I wonder did we ever get out of Heathrow?  You know when you are so stretched for time and uttlery exhausted you don't fully remember which place you are as everything seem to go in a daze...

So I promised myself a return (no more few hour trips before hopscotching to another place) and really explore and meet people.  On my list of places I REALLY want to see London was the closest and overall cheapest.  

Don't know if I will go with my mom or anyone else will come with me, so I might do what my very well traveled cousin says all of us should do.  We should all go and travel at least once by ourselves.  Of course that would horrify my family but perhaps I might just do that...

Now to go see what the Kindle store has in a way of a travel guides...

Tris

PS.
Does anyone know what's going on with British Airways?  I saw something about a strike...huh.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

One of the "joys" of flying to Great Britain is the frequency of strikes.  Either airport workers or airline workers have been out a few times I've been.  Then there's the Underground workers or the cabbies....

Oh, and I'm a native New Yorker and after living away from here for 5 years and now being back for 15, I can't imagine living anywhere else.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

When you do go to London - don't take the subway - what are you going to see besides walls?  The bus will be a terrific experience, you can see all kinds of stuff.

I have lots of other opinions, but will wait.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> When you do go to London - don't take the subway - what are you going to see besides walls? The bus will be a terrific experience, you can see all kinds of stuff.
> 
> I have lots of other opinions, but will wait.


Oh, but it's so much easier to get around using the Underground (and so very inexpensive for day & weekly passes)! Plus, it is an experience in itself. I think using all modes of transport in London are cool for visitors - cabs, buses, Underground & walking (just remember which way to look for traffic!)!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> When you do go to London - don't take the subway - what are you going to see besides walls? The bus will be a terrific experience, you can see all kinds of stuff.
> 
> I have lots of other opinions, but will wait.


I find the people-watching, and looking at the advertisements (very different from those in US) to keep me busy in the Underground. Busses get held up in traffic, take circuitous routes, etc., and I don't like using them as well as the tube.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I tend to walk everywhere in London.  The only times I've taken the Underground have been to/from the airport when my transfers weren't included, and the day I went out to Kew Gardens.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

"I am His Majesty's dog at Kew.
Pray, tell me, sir, whose dog are you?"


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Mind the Gap!    (That's what you hear right before you step off the Tube)


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I  plan on doing A LOT of walking and using the underground as I find taking subways the best way to go for me.  I am thinking about getting a pass to use in hotels/shops/food/transportation which I hear is the key even though it is a bit expensive at first.

Unsure of when to specifically go yet as end of March seems to be cheaper as well as end of October.  But I have been reading September will be the best time because of the weather... but it isn't cheap!

Leslie, I forgot to add I absolutely LOVED James Herriot books and a bit disappointed they weren't all on the Kindle.  I might take a trip up to Yorkshire especially if my mom gies with as she really wants to see more of the countrysides and castles... 

I never ever gone off traveling on my own before but now I might just have to...which would be kinda sad because my mom and I always wanted to go off somewhere together, but she really would prefer to go to Italy while I can wait...

Tris


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I love traveling in October, it's usually off-peak so a bit cheaper and not as crowded.  However, there is a school holiday in the UK in October, so sometimes you do get a bit of a crowd.  It usually rains every day or every other day, but a rain poncho is good enough.  Don't try walking through London streets with an umbrella, it just doesn't pay.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

If you want to see Yorkshire and a bit of the countryside I would take a train (or fly) from London north to Leeds which is pretty close to Yorshire - Scarborough, Whitby and the North Yorkie Moors -beautiful countryside and not far from the Scotland border.  Or you could go north to Manchester, which is close to Liverpool, Blackpool (similar to Santa Monica Pier or Coney Island), then straight up the M6 (motorway) to Lancaster (really beautiful typically "English" city with cool castle), further north into The Lakes District (gorgeous, rolling hills and farms) then it's a straight shot on the M6/A74 to Scotland with Glasgow & Edinburgh just ahead.  Things are really not that far apart.  We used to drive from  Lancaster (leaving around 3-4pm) only a few hours to Glasgow and then up into the Highlands to find a guesthouse for the night and we always made it there for a late tea time (dinner).

BTW, I can guarantee October will be shite weather!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

One trip I took, we took the train to York, rented a car, drove through the countryside to the lake area and then to Scotland then the train back to London. The weather was not nice, a hurricane came in, it was chilly, but it was an adventure in itself. In driving we did NOT get on any of the bigger highways meandered around and found some terrific villages, pubs, B&Bs not on the yankee tourist trap areas.

Some of the daytrips from London are terrific and you don't have to drive.

Whatever you do or where ever you go - it is *MANDATORY* you tell us all about it, a journal would be nice, and lots and lots and lots of pictures!


----------



## salaniz (Oct 6, 2009)

If you go in March, be prepared for cold, wet weather.  I remember going for Spring Break one year and it was snowing when we got off the plane!

I haven't been in a while but it sounds like you've received some really good recommendations.  The only comment I have is regarding Stonehenge / Outlander.  If you go to Stonehenge, you can't get anywhere near the actual stones.  They have it roped off and you have to stay on a walkway.  The neat thing is that it's so big you can see it from very far away.

That being said, if you go to Scotland, you can visit the actual henge mentioned in Gabaldon's books.  It does exist and you can walk right up to the stones and even sit on them if you want to.  One of my co-workers is Scottish and his family took a trip back to Scotland one year.  His wife and daughters were all into Gabaldon and took a trip to the henge.  They have some really neat pictures.

Sometimes I think planning the trip is the most exciting part of the actual trip - all that anticipation!  Have fun!


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

You can see a lot in London (with day trips) and Scotland in two weeks (even with a day or two in York). Adding Ireland might be a little much, especially if there is a lot you want to see in London. For itineraries, I've found Rick Steve's tour itineraries to be good starting points for my planning. They usually encompass all the big highlights along some "hidden gems" and give a pretty good idea on the amount of time to spend in each place.

If you're going to do any day-trip outside of London, Bath should be first on your list. It was one of the most gorgeous towns I've ever seen. I've heard mixed reviews on Stonehenge, so I'd recommend only going if you're schedule allows. Oxford and Cambridge are also good day trips, and if you are a big Shakespeare fan I also recommend Stratford-upon-Avon (although if you aren't interested in Shakespeare, there might be little you would like here).

Regarding traveling throughout the UK, I've found train travel to be much more expensive than in Europe. Buy your tickets early and during non-peak times. You may want to research flying between London, Edinburgh and Dublin. There are a lot of low-cost airlines in the UK (Ryanair, EasyJet) and it could save you money as well as time -- just beware of hidden fees.

If you like walking tours, this company is the best. Small groups (no more than six) and really knowledgeable guides. I used them in London as well as Rome and Florence.

Some other great sites for planning your trip are Virtual Tourist and Rick Steves. Rick Steves now offers a lot of Kindle books for the UK - London, The Cotswolds, York, Bath & Stonehenge, Scotland, Dublin, England's Lake District. Although buying his DTB UK Guide might be more economical.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Does anyone known where I can gonto find cheap deals for airfare to London?  A co-worker of mine says she paid around $530 for a round trip, but it was an special offer by US Airways.  I have tried Expedia (totally hate Orbitz) and a few airline specific websites but not too much luck.  My airline is partnered up with Delta and British Airways so I've tried them.  Why British Airways is so much more expensive than everyone else, who knows?  I loved them years back
taking a flight back from a school trip from London-Heathrow to Seattle.  Alas, things must've changed and everything is up in the air (no pun intended) with the strike.

One rented out flats outside of London city proper?  My co-worker said
she did, and it was great.  But I wanted to know other's people's thoughts.  Especially since she never really left London for two weeks, only when she and her three friends went to take a train to Paris.

Tris


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

We only fly from the US to the UK on either BA or Virgin now.  I know BA is a bit more pricey, but in the long run - far better, reliable service, meals,snacks and all the drinks are free, comfortable seating with multi-channels entertainment, etc. is worth it.  We've flown other airlines,  but swore we would never do it again each time. (I used to fly back & forth every other month when I was dating Mr. M.)

Maybe you could check into a home swap...like the Cameron Diaz/Kate Winslet movie, The Holiday.  I know lots of people who do that.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> We only fly from the US to the UK on either BA or Virgin now. I know BA is a bit more pricey, but in the long run - far better, reliable service, meals,snacks and all the drinks are free, comfortable seating with multi-channels entertainment, etc. is worth it.


I flew BA from Dallas to London last year on my way to Tunisia, and I agree that the private entertainment screen in the back of the seat in front of you was a wonderful thing! It impressed me so much I got a cheap "multimedia player" (similar to an MP3 player but will play digital video) to take on all my long airplane flights. You can use software to "rip" your DVDs to the player, or buy digital stuff directly from Amazon video. I know reading is great, but being able to take a video break really helped on the long flights. I got a Creative Zen, but an iPod Touch would be excellent also. This way I'm not dependent on carrier-supplied entertainment. Meals and snacks were perhaps better on BA than US carriers, though not so much I'd notice.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't believe we have Virgin Atlantic here in Seattle, so I would probably have to make a connection...but I hear that it is really great.  When my school group took BA it was fun that they actually took time out for "tea time" which was fairly new to 90% of my group.  I remember the kind flight attendants and some oily salmon sandwich.

I was worried that with the poor economy everyone is facing, BA and other airlines are cutting way back like the domestic airlines.  I heard on a MSNBC documentary that international airliners are different, but who knows.

I never though other airlines won't have the entertainment stuff.  I thought all international flights did.  Or maybe because I fly out over the Pacific which is
larger than the Atlantic.  Hooded Claw, I don't know about being ableto afford a spiffy thing like that for my movies, BUT I do have an iPod Touch so I planned on using it which I hear handles videos better with a long battery life.  I did read for
4 hours straight from my flight from DC National to Seattle well too.  I miss being able to read for hours on end!  If my mom comes with me, we could chat.  F1 Wild, I am amazed that you guys only take BA or Virgin.  I never knew it was so different from other airlines.  I guess I will have to keep it in mind, but wondering with this strike what kinds of things will change.  I am not really interested in a house switch when I live in a community that is private and very quiet and reserved.  I think we've got a rule against it in the HOA rules.

Tris


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Tris said:


> F1 Wild, I am amazed that you guys only take BA or Virgin. I never knew it was so different from other airlines.
> Tris


We've flown tons of other airlines - usually one time - 1st class to economy, back & forth between mostly USA/London, but also Belfast/Dublin/Montreal/Toronto/Hamburg/Munich, etc. and always go back to BA 99% of the time. Trip from Phoenix to London usually leaves around 7-8pm, get comfy, drink, then dinner with wine, tea, after dinner drink (you can usually tell who the first timers are when they go crazy with the free drinks) then 3 movies (I can never sleep, even international), serve yourself from the snack trays, good morning, breakfast, tea, land... then off to wherever else.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh dear, oh dear, the more I research the more sure that I want to go! So now the biggest issue is finding the best tickets...difficult.

My mom who keeps insisting that I don't leave her behind thinks that 2 weeks is much too long to stay in the UK.  I don't think so, but she is also concerned with the amount of money a trip like that would cost.  My coworker said she only spent around $1500 for everything minus the tickets for airfare.  Now she got some great deals but I can use money from my savings to fund my trip, but to cover some of my mother's would be a big blow.  I don't plan on going all big spender on this trip, but I personally think being a bit thrifty is possible and totally do able.

How much did everyone spend on their trips?  How much was your airfare?

Tris

P.S.
Is I have been thinking about heading off to Cardiff as my stop in Wales, but can't find much about the place except for the Dr. Who stuff.  I love Dr. Who, but is it really worth it to spend the time and money to see it?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't remember how much it cost me.  I went in the early / mid '70s!  Probably cheaper back then than now.    I had no interest in seeing the three big cities (London, Paris, Rome), but a friend wanted to see London.  So we went.  Loved it.  Haven't been back, but would love to.  During WWII, my Dad spent time in England and France.  Didn't like France, but England -- yes!


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Tris,
> I love England! You can do alot in 14 days!
> London - you can get by with about 4 days. The Tower of London, British Museum (you'll have to run through that, it's so large), A train to Windsor, you can tour Buckingham Palace if the Queen's not there, London Eye, see a play!
> 
> ...


Another fan of England here. I use to try to get there every other year until the dollar just took a dive. I have to agree with all the spots mentioned in Carol's message - been to each one of those suggested. We fell in love the the Phantom of the Opera (saw it twice in London).


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Tris said:


> Oh dear, oh dear, the more I research the more sure that I want to go! So now the biggest issue is finding the best tickets...difficult.
> 
> How much did everyone spend on their trips? How much was your airfare?


It's been several years since my last visit, so I don't remember my costs and they are obsolete now anyway.

This web page has some suggestions from Rick Steves on getting budget air and hotel:

http://www.transitionsabroad.com/publications/magazine/0501/europe_online_travel_deals_rick_steves.shtml

If you want a relatively plush hotel, sometimes in the past I've found decent deals in London and Paris by going to the airline websites and getting trip packages that include airfare and hotel. I have no idea if that's still a good source. When I did it, you could sometimes do better by hunting down your own deal, but these were pretty good deals and were easy and "certain".

I would be reluctant to fly across the atlantic and not stay for two weeks or darn close to two weeks. I certainly wouldn't go for less than ten days. You're the judge of your financial situation though.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Tris said:


> Wow, there seems like there is so much to do! How can I find time to do them all? My co-worker brought up Stonehendge (spellcheck) and said it was cool to see but that was it. After reading Outlander I thought that it would be neat, but from what my co-worker says you see it and that is it, the trail there isn't really good...so I am re-thinking that.


I am somewhat embarrassed to admit that although I was born in England and spent the first 30 years of my life there, I had never been to Stonehenge until I went to visit my sister one year. If you are anywhere near Stonehenge it IS worth going there because somehow, the actual real place, I found, is better than even the best description and/or picture...

Patrisha


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I just did some research at AA.com, and found a package for two people flying from Chicago (not sure where home is for you) to London and staying from 10/5 to 10/19 at the Holiday Inn Express Hammersmith (in London) for about $1720 per person for two people. My understanding is this includes airfare, hotel, and continental breakfast (probably rather skimpy) and no other meals or transportation.

http://book.aavacations.com/travel/arc_process.cfm?hotelKey=biz32iad089819801080

They have one staying at Heathrow airport hotel for much cheaper (1220 per person for two people), but I'm assuming you want to stay in London, not out at the airport, so I wouldn't go for that. Before choosing a specific hotel, I'd check how it was hooked into the Underground and/or bus system. The merits of staying in London vs. someplace else for two weeks were discussed earlier in the thread, but I'm just tossing something out there.

I found similar deals with a quick check at Delta Vacations. I'm not saying these are the best deals out there, but they may give you a starting point. Your friend who says this was possible for $1500 either found a very good deal, or was quoting a price without meals and transportation.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Tris, Don't know when you plan to go, but off season would be the cheapest.  I have used frequent flyer miles my last two trips, and to use those you have to book WAY in advance. Last one cost 60K miles, 3 or 4 months in advance.  Airlines do run deals - keep checking those out!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No idea on price. . .our trip was 3 years courtesy of the US Navy. . . .but I CAN tell you that 2 weeks is barely enough time . . . . .less would be certainly not enough!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

See, I am flying from Seattle so any trip to Europe will be expensive.  When I lived in DC a around trip was at $300-400...much cheaper than flying back home to Seattle from DC!  I am finding tickets for around $1200 and up.

I am desperately hoping for the end of September as I ALWAYS wanted to see British parliment since I was 10.  I know, very odd for a child wanting to see government in action at that age.  I found out that international visitors can actually see parliment in the peak summer months to the end of September which I also read that is a good time to go visit due to UK's late summer days are still ling and waether is still nice.  But tickets are still pricey.

I have purchased Rick Steves' book on London 2009 on my Kindle and began to read it a day or so ago.  Which just added rocket fuel to my passion to go visit they city.  My co-worker highly suggested that I take one of his free classes at Renton Community College here.  For those who don't know, Rick Steves is from Edmonds, WA and is a minor local celeb here.  Though with work I just don't have time to drive up north and fight traffic to attend.

So I guess no one knows about Cardiff?

Tris


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Stonehenge is such a disappointment.  But we loved Scotland, and also the Lakes District.  And London, of course.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Tris said:


> See, I am flying from Seattle so any trip to Europe will be expensive. When I lived in DC a around trip was at $300-400...much cheaper than flying back home to Seattle from DC! I am finding tickets for around $1200 and up.
> 
> I am desperately hoping for the end of September as I ALWAYS wanted to see British parliment since I was 10. I know, very odd for a child wanting to see government in action at that age. I found out that international visitors can actually see parliment in the peak summer months to the end of September which I also read that is a good time to go visit due to UK's late summer days are still ling and waether is still nice. But tickets are still pricey.
> 
> ...


Rick Steves has shows that are broadcast over many PBS stations--If you can't find them broadcast, you may be able to find them on DVD or even over the internet. The shows about London and/or the UK would be your priority of course. It would be awesome to take a class from him (if only so you could personally ask him questions) but you'd probably get most of the benefit from seeing the shows and reading his guidebook. I'd still really make an effort to go to the class if I was that close!

I know nothing of Cardiff, I've read that Wales has a lot of awesome castles left over from when the English were ruling as occupiers, but know nothing more.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Tris said:


> So I guess no one knows about Cardiff?
> Tris


What I know of Cardiff is that all the girls from north of London (and around England) go there for girls' getaway weekends - kinda like Dublin in Ireland (North & South). I know where all the good pubs are...


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh pubs...I always wanted to do a pub crawl...  Though with my mom joining me she would say "alcohol is bad" lectures and tsk me and stare me down with every pub we come across.  No matter how much I tell her that I am not a big drinker and I won't get drunk.  Geez, mothers sometimes.

Hooded Claw got your PM!  It made me laugh because I guess I am spreading it all around like a cold!  I know of two co-workers who are setting their passports now, and others who are looking into it as well.  I just can't help myself!  I put it off so so long and i got so fed up with putting it up again that I just put my foot down and said "oh screw it, it's never going to be the right time..."  So here I am.

I don't think I will be able to make it to Rick Steves' classes.  Though I hav watched all his UK episodes via Hulu.  Which did not help calmness me down at all.  Now I am afraid that I am hyping myself up too much.  Expecting too much, like when people think Seattle is the most awesome place (don't get me wrong, it is a nice place just not too touristy).  To get my
mind off of it for a while I decided to read "Rainbow Six" on my Kindle only to find out that the main characters are all flying to London in the beginning as they will be headquartered there...drat!  As my friends would say, "I am twitter-patted".

Tris


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Tris said:


> Oh pubs...I always wanted to do a pub crawl... Though with my mom joining me she would say "alcohol is bad" lectures and tsk me and stare me down with every pub we come across. No matter how much I tell her that I am not a big drinker and I won't get drunk. Geez, mothers sometimes.
> Tris


Pubs in the UK can be quite different and are quite the family atmosphere a lot of the time. You see people of all ages in them for pretty darn good food, drink (your mom can have a shandy), and great craic!!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Pubs in the UK can be quite different and are quite the family atmosphere a lot of the time. You see people of all ages in them for pretty darn good food, drink (your mom can have a shandy), and great craic!!


That's what I keep trying to tell her! But she keeps saying it is like a bar...*sigh* I am hoping once she actually gets in one it might change her mind.

I wonder if I were to read my Kindle in a pub, would I look odd? Not because I am reading on a Kindle, but because it isn't really a place one sits and reads. Or would I have to find a cafe?

Tris


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Tris said:


> That's what I keep trying to tell her! But she keeps saying it is like a bar...*sigh* I am hoping once she actually gets in one it might change her mind.
> I wonder if I were to read my Kindle in a pub, would I look odd? Not because I am reading on a Kindle, but because it isn't really a place one sits and reads. Or would I have to find a cafe?
> Tris


She will change her mind especially if you find a pub with a really fun name and do a fish & chips (fush un chups) late lunch or early dinner. We took a friend of my parents to the UK a few years ago and she LOVED the pubs AND her husband died from alcoholism so she's not a huge fan of the drink. Around tea time (dinner) you see lots & lots of families going to pubs and I'm sure once you get to where you're staying you could be directed to some really nice, fun ones. This was her favorite:


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I just received an email from *British Airways* alerting me of their 10 day sale. It seems they are offering great deals of flights as well as full on trips, including hotels, etc. You should check this out.
http://www.britishairways.com/travel/FLIGHTS-SALE/public/en_us?DM1_mktgCat=Email&DM1_MktgSubCat=2&DM1_campaign=BBBB4W7WBBK8BBBB4W7WBBYS&DM1_Chksm=106214539/


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Ohhh, sounds good.  I will check it out thanks!

Found a drawback to my kindle a few days ago.  Rick Steve mentions that if you show this tour book to the ticketing center, they will tear a corner of the page to signify that you got the Rick Steve's discount.  Um, doesn't say anything about the Kindle edition.  Obviously they can tear a corner from my book.

Tris


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Tris said:


> Ohhh, sounds good. I will check it out thanks!
> 
> Found a drawback to my kindle a few days ago. Rick Steve mentions that if you show this tour book to the ticketing center, they will tear a corner of the page to signify that you got the Rick Steve's discount. Um, doesn't say anything about the Kindle edition. Obviously they can tear a corner from my book.
> 
> Tris


They'll have to highlight or make a note in the Kindle book!


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

I've just read the first post so if anything else has been said just ignore me. It depends what type of holiday you want, if you want the urban sites etc. then the places to be are London and Edinburgh, two great cities. If however you want to see the scenery then without a doubt the best place is the west coast of Scotland, specifically the islands like Skye. I personally wouldn't recommend Stonehenge if your on a tight schedule, it isn't that great. There's places like Edinburgh Castle, Tower of London, Houses of Parliament, Buckingham Palace etc.


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

I came to this thread a bit late, but you've gotten a lot of good advice from people. I want to share with you our favorite place to have tea when we're in London, the Rubens:

http://www.rubenshotel.com/

We've only stayed at the hotel once, because it is a bit expensive. However, we've had tea there on several occassions and it has been delicious. The tea itself is affordable compared to other places. The last time we went, they had a different set of pastries on the sweets tray. We asked about it, and it's because they've recently gotten a new pastry chef. The merengue swans were so very cute! There's a couple of sofas in front of the window where you can people watch.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Hmmm, wondering if this new open skies thing would help me find a good deal...but still not sure. So far I am leaning more towards the end of September so I may fufill one of my childhood dreams to visit parliment...

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/travel/2004063628_webseatac10.html

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Maybe I am worrying about nothing, but I have been looking at getting a new travel bag/daily going out bag.  Nothing big and slings over the chest messanger bag type thing.  I have been more prone to buckles and not velcro closures...but now magnets are becoming popular closure alternatives.  The bags I like are from Keens but they have magnets as their main closure but what I worry about is my cards (like metro passes) and gadgets like Kindle and iTouch.  Would it damage them?  My iTouch is small so it would have to be in a small inner pocket that are usually close to the magnet side.  I was always taught magnets harm gadgets and watches so I never had them...well minus one purse which I rarely use.

So does anyone know if they will be okay with the magnets in the bag?

Thanks.

Tris


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I wiped my credit card when it was in the same wallet as a fridge magnet....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had purses with magnetic closures. . . . the magnet used is really relatively weak and is not anywhere near my wallet or Kindle.  I've never had a problem with cards getting wiped.  I would NOT sit a magnet. . . .even children's alphabet letters that are meant for your fridge. . .right on the Kindle screen, or on the strip on a CC. . . . .but otherwise you should be fine.  In fact, the Amazon cover for the DX uses two small magnets in the upper and lower right corners to hold the DX against the back cover. . . . . .


----------

